# Rome 390 Boss Decade or Union Atlas?



## easton714 (Dec 28, 2011)

Or I just found some Targas for $240. Seems like the others are a better deal (compared to regular price) though.

I am leaning towards the Decades for the price. I tried to talk the Targas down but no dice so far.


----------



## Chef Jer (Apr 3, 2011)

easton714 said:


> Or I just found some Targas for $240. Seems like the others are a better deal (compared to regular price) though.
> 
> I am leaning towards the Decades for the price. I tried to talk the Targas down but no dice so far.


For freeriding I would get the Targas.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

Targas or Atlas if you aren't going in the park at all


----------



## easton714 (Dec 28, 2011)

Update: I got Targas...and I'm off to Colorado next week.

Fingers crossed for snow...


----------



## easton714 (Dec 28, 2011)

Well, I was at A-Basin and Keystone Friday and Saturday.

Overall, I loved the Targas. The straps (toe in particular) were great and I loved the canted footbed. Minor annoyances for a $250 binding? The ankle strap padding is discoloring unevenly after two days of use and the powdercoat of paint is chipping off the heelcup in several places.

Overall, satisfied, but I would have preferred something that expensive not have these issues - particularly the ankle strap discoloration.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

easton714 said:


> Or I just found some Targas for $240. Seems like the others are a better deal (compared to regular price) though.
> 
> I am leaning towards the Decades for the price. I tried to talk the Targas down but no dice so far.


Too bad you didn't see my Targas that were up for sale only after 3 runs on them. That's 3 MI runs which means less than 10 minutes on the bindings haha.


----------

